# Need help with a Canon Canonet QL17 please.



## andress (Apr 30, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find a manual for these? Or If anyone has this camera that can show me the ropes on how to use it?  Thank You.


----------



## 1000_Islander (Apr 30, 2012)

A Google search found this:

Canonet QL17 GIII manual


----------



## Hackett (Apr 30, 2012)

Rangefinder FUN!

What part of the world are you in? Might be able to find a member, or local photographer who can give you some tips. 

And most every "vintage" camera has a manual available online.


----------



## bhop (Apr 30, 2012)

What do you need to know?  I have a couple of them.. or you can check out the manual link above..


----------



## andress (Apr 30, 2012)

Hackett said:


> Rangefinder FUN!
> 
> What part of the world are you in? Might be able to find a member, or local photographer who can give you some tips.
> 
> And most every "vintage" camera has a manual available online.



Ft.Campbell - KY/TN border

thank you 1000_islander

bhop if the manual doesnt have the answers ill ask


----------



## bhop (Apr 30, 2012)

Enjoy.  Canonet is a nice little camera.


----------



## andress (Apr 30, 2012)

bhop said:


> Enjoy.  Canonet is a nice little camera.



Is the battery still the same availablity for today's technology?


----------



## Hackett (Apr 30, 2012)

Mercury batteries were banned, but there are replacements. Let me see if I can get you some info.


----------



## Hackett (Apr 30, 2012)

here is an option: Wein Cell MRB-625 Battery (Replacement for PX625) | Freestyle Photographic Supplies


----------



## bhop (Apr 30, 2012)

andress said:


> bhop said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy.  Canonet is a nice little camera.
> ...



Unfortunately, no.  The original used a mercury battery which is illegal to sell in the US now.  However, there are a couple modern alternatives.  There's the PX625A alkaline battery Amazon link, but the voltage will be slightly off.  It shouldn't really affect your photos much though since film has a nice exposure lattitude.  I prefer weincell batteries. amazon link.  They are zinc air batteries which don't last as long as alkaline, but the voltage is right, and they're cheap.. many people buy cups of coffee that costs more.

edit: hackett beat me to it


----------



## Hackett (Apr 30, 2012)

I've heard, but not experienced, that using a battery with a slightly off voltage can effect the light meter, and effect over/under exposure, but I've never been in a situation myself, where I had this happen.


----------



## bhop (Apr 30, 2012)

Hackett said:


> I've heard, but not experienced, that using a battery with a slightly off voltage can effect the light meter, and effect over/under exposure, but I've never been in a situation myself, where I had this happen.



It does.  The last roll I shot with mine (it has an alkaline battery in at the moment) were all slightly overexposed.  It's not too bad though, bumping the levels down a little when you scan it brings the highlights to a more useable level.


----------



## Hackett (Apr 30, 2012)

I suppose I've never really had it happen as I use an off camera meter when using some of my older cameras due to knowing at least one for sure has a bad meter in that it is far off from where it should be!


----------



## andress (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for your help. Just gonna go around town today looking for some film and battery.


----------

